

CERN frees LHC Data - denismars
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/november-2014/cern-frees-lhc-data

======
htor
This is great.

Check out [http://opendata.cern.ch/](http://opendata.cern.ch/) for more info.
Pretty neat visualization tool they got there:
[http://opendata.cern.ch/visualise/events/CMS](http://opendata.cern.ch/visualise/events/CMS).

------
acdha
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8635698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8635698)

